
RailsConf07 Notes: Building Community Focused Apps (Cork'd) - wammin
http://www.scribd.com/doc/65509/RailsConf07-Notes-Building-Community-Focused-Apps-on-Rails
======
sabat
Good presentation, but I'm stumped by this item:

 _Have a real revenue stream. Ads don't count._

I searched the Cork'd site but can't find any revenue model except for
sponsorship. Any idea what they're talking about?

~~~
wammin
Hmm ... good point. I honestly don't know, I just took the notes. He did say
that Cork'd was sold to another company and the presenter wasn't working on it
anymore. Maybe they changed something. I'm not too familiar with the Cork'd
site aside from this presentation.

~~~
tienshiao
One revenue stream is probably the affiliate links for the "Buy this wine"
links.

They sold the company? The About page still lists Tundro/Dan Benjamin/Dan
Cederholm.

The sponsors are still A List Apart and Hivelogic which are sites affiliated
with Dan Benjamin.

